# Newbie Question about BFD



## f155mph (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to get the FBQ-2496. I have a Yamaha 5560 receiver with sub out and pro amp for the 2 12s that the amp will be running. Will the FBQ boost the receiver's -10db signal to +4db for my amp? I read the BFD guide and I look at the manual for the BFD, but I am still not sure. I just want to be sure before I go and buy it.

Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Will the FBQ boost the receiver's -10db signal to +4db for my amp?


No, the FBQ/BFD is a unity gain device. No gain is realized. It's an equalizer.

brucek


----------



## f155mph (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you.....that save me a trip to the store. So I will still need something like the ART Cleanbox? I got confused with the little input switch on the back of the BFD.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

f155mph said:


> .. So I will still need something like the ART Cleanbox? ...


It will depend on what pro-amp you'll be getting :yes:

I just bought a Samson Servo 600 that has the RCA connectors ... so no clean box is needed, another pro-amp is the Behringer A500.

If I recall correctly, any pro-amp that has the RCA connector will be fine ...:yes:

P.S.: I forgot .... Welcome to the forum :wave: :T


----------

